# Tunnel adventure...



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I decided to replace the temporary tunnel made out of little sidewalk tiles for a "real one"!
The weather was great last weeks, kids had a vacation from school so I planned a few days off to work in the garden an build the tunnel.

I read one of Peter Jones' his books about garden railroading and was inspired by his work. The idea was to pour concrete over an aluminium plate bend in the right shape.

The start, east side entrance:










Than... the rain poured down!!! Had to use plastic to cover the still wet (ad soft) concrete: 











Somehow the concrete got out of place. On a dry moment the next day (the rain and clouds last for days now...) this is how it looked; 
a little disaster! 

Front view: 









Backside. Here you can see clearly the inside is replaced (right side):
















BTW: the rods and chickenwire are placed for reinforcement of the walls and roof.









Luckely the concrete was still a bit wet and soft (after 1 day, used "fast setting and no-mix" concrete...not so fas setting I guess) so I cut and brake away some of the inside. 
I'll have to redo some of the inside again though to give the tunnelfront the right look again. 

Following I started with the tunnel entrance on the other (west) side. This gave bether results. 
I suported the aluminium form inside with bricks and pieces of wood so no deforming could happen. Sorry, no pics; rain started pouring down again (somehow I always choose the wrong days off). 

Today the third section (the midsection, dont ask me why I choose this procedure, just thought it was right) is poured in place. I used normal concrete again instead of the no-mix version. I have the feeling the no-mix concrete is not as hard as the normal concrete. 

Anyway, some pictures of the west entrance. You can see the new mid section (darker concrete).




























And finally a picture of the east entrance. As you can see the entrance is bether shaped now. And you can see how much I put in the tunnel to re enforce the inside form!!








The whole is drying now (for once, the sun is come out!). I leave it all untill tomorow.

Oh.. and I'm planning a castle ruin on top of the tunnel... I know, not very original, but I like the idea somehow. 
Perhaps a monestry or old factoryruin instead... Don't know yet.

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Construction continues...


East side entrance stones carved in + new retaining wall on right side:





















And some small walls for the raised border. 












I made some parts of the walls look like if it were fortified, bit of a midle-ages style. Or perhaps old wine cellars?
There will be a small door placed in the opening.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

A small shed is planned on the westside entrance (I will post some pictures of the build of it on the buildings forum).


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Great work Paulus, 

I like how you have scribed the walls to the side of the tunnel. Definitely look like they have been there a long time.. Have you coloured the concrete or will they be painted/dyed later? 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By wigginsn on 16 May 2010 04:24 PM 
Great work Paulus, 

I like how you have scribed the walls to the side of the tunnel. Definitely look like they have been there a long time.. Have you coloured the concrete or will they be painted/dyed later? 

Cheers 
Neil 

Thanks Neil! I'm experimenting at the moment with diluted paint over the conrete.No good results so far; the concrete sucks up the paint like a sponge leaving very less color. I think I leave it for a year to sea how nature colors the concrete by herself.... 
I also putted some small weeds /mosses on some places, hoping it will grab on the conrete an spread. 

Paul


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice! I think Peter Jones' column has something about scribbing in the monthly title. He was my favorite columnist in the magazine (GR), apologies to all the other excellent columnists.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Here is a small movie of the west side entrance!


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice work thanks for sharing.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great and nice save from the beginning. 
Your tunnel looks right at home. 

John


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 25 May 2010 01:21 PM 
Nice! I think Peter Jones' column has something about scribbing in the monthly title. He was my favorite columnist in the magazine (GR), apologies to all the other excellent columnists. His garden railway was a class of its own and an inspiration to many model railroaders. I just discovered his work (and ideas) last year. I would had like to meet him... He must be proud the way his daughter took so much care of the railway after he passed on. 

For those who don't know the Compton Down railway and the work of Peter Jones, just take a look at the Compton Down website.
Also take a look at this very nice (and very proffesional) documentary video: The Ultimate Garden Railway? (Yes, the little fellow in the begin is the miniature version of Peter Jones).

OK, this post became a little tribute to him I guess ;-) 

Paul


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! ;-)


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work Paul.
Mark


----------

